# Whats the price of PSP charger (e1004)?



## Adrx (Apr 19, 2013)

Hey guys, 
What's the price of PSP e1004 charger..??


----------



## snap (Apr 19, 2013)

this is the cheapest i could found in flipkart Sameo PSP AC Adaptor Charger - Sameo: Flipkart.com 
don't know about the quality, check the current and voltage ratings and use.


----------



## 101gamzer (Apr 19, 2013)

PSP charger is 5V anyone will do.Look at any computer shop near you or get online.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Apr 19, 2013)

101gamzer said:


> PSP charger is 5V anyone will do.Look at any computer shop near you or get online.




Any one will do as long as it has the right connector and it meets the current requirements


----------



## Adrx (Apr 23, 2013)

Thank guys for you help... 

I bought one from the market... Its a 2 in 1 cable..  One cable with two output/input ( whatever.. Don't know  what to call it) .. It got a charger head and a PSP Usb pin....  I saw the actual charger too but shopkeeper  advised me to buy the 2 in 1.. Now I can charge the PSP with my laptop and also use the cable to copy games and all ....  And luckily I have an Xperia phone which has a charger with usb pin for charging.. I connect the PSP cable to the Xperia Charger and charge my PSP too.


----------

